# Remote code for KLH audio receiver?



## bubsdaddy (Dec 24, 2006)

Does anyone know the remote code for a KLH R3100 Stereo receiver? I have tried auto programming to no avail. This is for a VIP 722 remote but I think all the codes are the same for all Dish remotes.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

bubsdaddy said:


> Does anyone know the remote code for a KLH R3100 Stereo receiver? I have tried auto programming to no avail. This is for a VIP 722 remote but I think all the codes are the same for all Dish remotes.


I have the same receiver (yeah I know desperately need an upgrade) and also need the code. I have tried the scan method to no avail. My remote is a 5.3IR for the VIP722. Anyone else have this reciever and get remote to work?


----------



## Dan East (Feb 15, 2006)

Try 31428. It worked for the KLH R7000 tuner I pulled out of a dump bin last week. I about jumped for joy when that code worked, because the receiver is in perfect condition, was free, and switches my S-Video so I don't need an extra manual box. However if the DirecTV remote wouldn't operate it then it was pretty much worthless.

I tried the code search, but it would not find the code. The integrated DirecTV remote setup instructions only list two codes for KLH, and not the one that works.

I found the code here:
http://satex.com/directv/stereo_receiver_codes.html

Dan


----------



## Dan East (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry to get your hopes up guys, this was a DirecTV remote. My bad!


----------

